# Problem beim Einbinden von JAVA-Dropdown-Menu



## Guest (22. Jul 2007)

Hallo liebe java-forum-community,

ich würde gerne in meine Homepage ein DropDown-Menu einbinden. Aus dem Grund habe ich mir auf dieser Seite ein Javascript Menu heruntergeladen. Entsprechend der Beschreibung auf der Homepage habe ich den <applet [...] </applet> Code in den body Bereich meiner index.php kopiert. Außerdem sollte man noch eine Datei namens iddm.jar, die sich im heruntergeladenen Ordner befindet, in das Homepage-Verzeichnis verschieben. Leider ist das Menu jedoch trotzdem nicht auf meiner Homepage zu sehen: http://www.neu.memmingen-indians.de/
Ich wäre sehr froh und dankbar, wenn ihr mir schreiben könntet woran dies liegt


----------



## Guest (22. Jul 2007)

Wie du schon selber sagst: Javascript - und das ist kein Java!!


----------



## Gast (22. Jul 2007)

Dennoch wird Javascript in Java geschrieben, weshalb ich auch davon ausgehe, dass mir in diesem Forum weitergeholfen werden kann


----------



## Leroy42 (22. Jul 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dennoch wird Javascript in Java geschrieben


Alles klar, träum weiter...


----------



## Wildcard (22. Jul 2007)

*verschieb*


----------



## Jonnsn (22. Jul 2007)

Da es sich um ein Applet in Kombination mit JavaScript handelt ist er hier nicht ganz falsch.,...
und die Fehler scheinen laut Konsole eher vom Applet zu kommen:


> Laden: Klasse com.tecnick.jddm.Jddm.class nicht gefunden
> java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.tecnick.jddm.Jddm.class
> at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
> at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
> ...


Er kann die Klasse(n) nicht finden - wie sieht denn dein html code zum einbinden des Applets genau aus?
nach der Anleitung sollte er folgende parameter enthalten:

```
<applet codebase="richtige relative pfadangabe zum applet z.B: "../java/" "
archive="jddm.jar" (name des applet archives) code="com.tecnick.jddm.Jddm.class" (name der main class)
width="applet breite in pixel z.B.: "200px" " height="applet höhe in pixeln z.B.: "200px" "></applet>
```


----------



## Guest (24. Jul 2007)

@Jonnsn: Vielen, vielen Dank für deine Hilfe! Leider kann ich das Problem trotz deines Beitrages nicht lösen, weil ich wie gesagt ein ziemlicher Anfänger bin... Aus diesem Grund bin ich nun auf ein CSS-Menu umgestiegen, mit dem ich um einiges besser zu recht komme. 

Nochmal danke für deine Mühe!
Viele Grüße Andreas!


----------



## Jonnsn (24. Jul 2007)

halt ich - für diese Zwecke - eh für besser - gute Wahl ;-)
aber will ja niemandem reinreden :roll:


----------

